

Lockitron (YC S09) Still Hasn’t Shipped 1 YR+ After $2.2M Crowdfunding Effort - slg
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/16/lockitrons-long-march/

======
ccamrobertson
Natasha gives a fair shake on the situation - we're incredibly delayed, folks
are really frustrated and we've done a sloppy job of updating our timelines.
That said, we learned from the few units we shipped out that "kicking the can
forward" with firmware updates to add core features (namely Bluetooth) was a
poor choice and delaying Lockitron until the product was right was the best
call.

While we’ve had most of the firmware in a prototype stage for a while, a few
crucial last minute embedded changes were made late in the game (pushing out
our fab) and once we put units in the field we found most of the firmware had
to be rewritten.

A couple of things we overlooked. When we saw delays on the horizon we
committed to updating folks on a regular two week basis via our mailing list
and our blog. We added a community where we could answer questions in between
the two updates.

But all folks understandably care about is “when will it ship.”

It would be foolish for us to commit to shipping timelines only to slip again
- once our Bluetooth is in place we will lay out a concrete timeline for the
most delayed units (earliest) and adjust the estimates for later units for
which we may not have yet stocked components.

